# 06 SD Snow Pics



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are more pics from last season


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

is that a 5.4 ot a 6.8?


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

5.4 with Superchips Flashpaq.KN Air Charger next when Superchips has a update.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I like it. I have a 2003 Ford F250 Ext. Cab 4x4 XLT Sport Package 5.4 personally and I love it. Has a 8ft Fisher MM2 on it. Never plowed with it yet. Just got it in may. I'm expecting a lot out of it. I have been getting some ideas from people how the 5.4 plows. What do you think of it when pushing a lot of snow?


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

xtra plow pics from last year.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Great Pictures! Getting closer everyday!


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I gotta say, i love seeing these pictures....never do i get a chance to take some of myself while plowing. I sure am going to try like heck this up coming season tho

Thanks for the viewing!


----------



## jimpac1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Those are some really cool pics.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

hey what size is that plow????? im likin it


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

DESTEFANO3782;411366 said:


> hey what size is that plow????? im likin it


Its a 8ft Boss with the $600 plus Wings,The only thing different for this year is I changed the Boss Poly Deflector to a 1/2x12 inch Rubber Deflector,There is a pic of it on my New Truck&Trailer Thread.Thanks.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

yd u switch to the rubber??


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Last year after a warm up and our piles became hard and crusty it was a 2-3 incher and when stacking the poly was pushed back against the plow blowing out the holes in the deflector,I had to loosen the bolts and push it back in to place and it was at the end of the season so I decided to change it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Bring On The Snowwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dhouse (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice truck


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I had a poly deflector last year that when it was so cold and when stacking it cracked and broke from all the bolts... a new one is $245


----------

